# Moving to Portland...My Bike



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I ride a Look 566 Carbon Frame with Carbon Dv46 Reynolds Wheels and I am wondering if this bike is ideal for portland riding? The wheels are light so climbing shouldn't be an issue and I have swiss stop pads which work decent in the wet but I just dont know if this wheelset is ideal for portland riding?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to Portland!

I don't think our town is bike or wheel specific. I would talk to your wheel manufacturer or a knowledgeable shop about riding carbon wheels in wet conditions, if that's what you mean by "Portland riding".
Only you can tell if you'd want a different wheel as I'm sure you could ride most wheels anywhere. 

I'm running Ksyrium SL's on my 585 and 566.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

Fenders are a bigger issue than wheels. I know Portland Velo insists on a rear fender and mudflap for wet weather group rides.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am curious how carbon wheels are with braking coming down the hills?

I was planning on getting a rain type commuter bike with fenders as well


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

> I am curious how carbon wheels are with braking coming down the hills?


Portland has a lot of hilly areas, but unless you're going up St. Helens or the like as long as you have the correct pads you should be ok. 

If you plan on riding them in the wet, you'll pick up grit and your pads will rip your rims to shreads.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Im thinking its probably best to get a different set of wheels, I can only afford to have one set and plan to ride in the rain


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'd suggest spending a few bucks on a cheap aluminum 32 spoke wheel set for the winter...Or pick up some Neuvations, Performance brand wheels, etc.

No need to use your carbon wheels in the winter here...bikes get beat up enough as it is...though November for the most part has actually been quite nice for a change 

Myself...I purchased a single speed last year before winter started and rode it all winter and am doing the same this year. My nice bike stays in my garage all winter until spring rolls around. I leave my fenders on the single speed year round and if I need a rain bike in the summer I can still pull it out and use it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SlowJoeCrow said:


> I know Portland Velo insists on a rear fender and mudflap for wet weather group rides.


Well....They are not "Required" on winter group rides, but if you show up without them you get to spend the whole ride at the back of the pack (regardless of which group ride with)


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'd suggest spending a few bucks on a cheap aluminum 32 spoke wheel set for the winter...Or pick up some Neuvations, Performance brand wheels, etc.
> 
> No need to use your carbon wheels in the winter here...bikes get beat up enough as it is...though November for the most part has actually been quite nice for a change
> 
> Myself...I purchased a single speed last year before winter started and rode it all winter and am doing the same this year. My nice bike stays in my garage all winter until spring rolls around. I leave my fenders on the single speed year round and if I need a rain bike in the summer I can still pull it out and use it.


I would like a SS since it will be more cost effective and I haven't wanted one for awhile. I want this bike to be a commuter and also rain bike, I cant see putting fenders on the look 586...so need this bike to be dual purpose


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'd suggest spending a few bucks on a cheap aluminum 32 spoke wheel set for the winter...Or pick up some Neuvations, Performance brand wheels, etc.
> 
> No need to use your carbon wheels in the winter here...bikes get beat up enough as it is...though November for the most part has actually been quite nice for a change
> 
> Myself...I purchased a single speed last year before winter started and rode it all winter and am doing the same this year. My nice bike stays in my garage all winter until spring rolls around. I leave my fenders on the single speed year round and if I need a rain bike in the summer I can still pull it out and use it.


I would like a SS since it will be more cost effective and I haven't wanted one for awhile. I want this bike to be a commuter and also rain bike, I cant see putting fenders on the look 586...so need this bike to be dual purpose


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> I would like a SS since it will be more cost effective and I haven't wanted one for awhile. I want this bike to be a commuter and also rain bike, I cant see putting fenders on the look 586...so need this bike to be dual purpose


You can find single speeds for pretty cheap...I paid $650.00 for mine brand new 2 years ago and it's still going strong with no real changes other than contact points.

Most people I know use them as commuter bikes...so they are very good in this area.

As far as riding in the Portland area on a Single Speed, as long as you are moderately strong it's not an issue. I take mine on our team group rides where we may be running a pace line at 25 - 28 mph...or grinding up short 10% - 14% grades. My gearing is 46x17 (73 gear inches) which seems to work well for 7 mph - 36 mph (during sprints or fast downhills)....But I'm happiest between 18 mph and 23 mph 

For the winter...they are a great investment.

I think Performance has several varieties for under $500.00 and you can usually find them for sale on Craigs list. Also River City usually has a good stock of single speed bikes and can put the fenders on for you as well.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats good to know, I am moving from florida so I have not been riding in the hills much but I consider myself fairly strong. I may have to start off with a larger cog but I am sure I will get used to it

It just seems like the best idea since it would cost half as much as a road bike, and I already have a really nice one so would prefer something different

When I visited over Thanksgiving I went into river city and some some and fell in love


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> Thats good to know, I am moving from florida so I have not been riding in the hills much but I consider myself fairly strong. I may have to start off with a larger cog but I am sure I will get used to it
> 
> It just seems like the best idea since it would cost half as much as a road bike, and I already have a really nice one so would prefer something different
> 
> When I visited over Thanksgiving I went into river city and some some and fell in love


Well...if you ever feel like a group ride feel free to come check out Portland Velo. I belong to the club and race for them.

Our main group ride is Saturday mornings...10am at Longbottoms Coffee in Hillsboro. In the summer it's not unusual for 150+ people to show up for a ride. They have different paced rides for different levels of riders: 19, 17, 15 in the winter and a 21 in the summer. Those are basically the speeds that will be held on the flats....not the average speed of the ride.

If you want to race, I can give you the contact information of our team director and you can talk with him to arrange a time to come ride with us. Right now we are doing a lot of tempo work and pace line work, with a little threshold efforts thrown in at the end of the ride for those that want it right now.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Id be more prepared for the rain and cold. The few times that Ive been down to Portland I didn't see too many hills (I'm coming from Seattle and in my area specifically there are big hills.) So yeah, just know that there is some good amounts of rain and grit in store for you. If I were you I would at least get different wheels or even a rain specific bike. You may also want to watch out for the rails for the Max and the general light rail --- they are all over the place in downtown.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

yea m thinking about getting a commuter/rain bike for those days


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

The best way to test your "Portland" wheels is to come screaming down West Burnside into downtown around 5pm when it's raining. If you make it to the Burnside Bridge you should be good to go.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*downtown proper?*



waldo425 said:


> Id be more prepared for the rain and cold. The few times that Ive been down to Portland I didn't see too many hills (I'm coming from Seattle and in my area specifically there are big hills.) So yeah, just know that there is some good amounts of rain and grit in store for you. If I were you I would at least get different wheels or even a rain specific bike. You may also want to watch out for the rails for the Max and the general light rail --- they are all over the place in downtown.


no...no real hills to speak of...above SW and NW 25th however...a different story...

rain bikes are crucial...your Look has no real value in PDX in the winter months...sorry, it will not fair well, trust me, especially with CF wheels. hang it up for the spring and summer races. When I was living in the area I went through aluminum wheelsets about every 3 years...trashed from high use, road debris, brake residue, etc.

if you go out on team rides, use LONG fenders ...Planet Bike style...3-4" from the ground in the rear. cut and bolted water bottle extensions are good as well...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Coaster brakes dude. I used to deliver blueprints in downtown Portland on one of these. You could lay a skid mark a block long on that thing and when it had about 75 pounds of blueprints in the basket - car doors beware!!! Awesome for hill repeats too.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess I wnat to get the best bang for my buck, I am looking for a bike to commute with as well as use on those rainy day rides. I dont see myself running paniers or anything just lights and fenders mainly


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Go to Performance and see what they have on clearance. Get last years Scatantte or Fuji. If you wanna spend money, then get a Surly. . 

I'm looking for one too, but will wait til after Christmas.


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

My vote is for a SS CX bike. That way you can run fenders for the commute, and race SS in the fall. Lots to chose from. There are also some cool flat bar SS commuters out in noticed. Trek may make one, fairly practical if its a short commute. Also a flat bar version of the Trek Portland out now. Again depends on use.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am definitely open to a SS and/or CX bike...i do not plan on doing any cross racing but thought it may be a cool bike for trails like forest park and stuff ..this way if you are cruising around the city and want to head on a trail it may be cool to have the option


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

after more research I am definitely leaning towards a CX bke...going to find something I can run 32 tires on and then be able to slim down to 23 or 25's so I can use on faster group rides

the SS/fixie sounds good for cost and maintenance I just need to think about it hard if I ant to commit to it


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Mt buddy tried the Fixie route and was going to use it to commute to work. From Hillsdale to Montgomery Park it was down hill there and up-hill home. He's selling it on CL now.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So right now I am running a standard crank and a 12-23 cassette, I do have a 11-28 I can use when I move but I am wondering what a good general spec would be , do most people run compact and normal cassettes?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> So right now I am running a standard crank and a 12-23 cassette, I do have a 11-28 I can use when I move but I am wondering what a good general spec would be , do most people run compact and normal cassettes?


It really depends on your strength and where you ride. There are plenty of short 14%+ climbs around the portland area where a 39x23 might be a little small...but as I said they are short. Get out of Portland and you can find some good 10-15 mile climbs that averaged 3%-5% gradient...where you might want some different gearing. However in the west side there are plenty of flat roads and you can avoid most of the hills if you want.

Personally I run 53x39 with a 12x26 cogset...which for all intents and purposes works well for me. I've also run a 50x34 with an 11x25 which worked well also...so it's really a personal choice.

I'd say if you have a standard crank right now...try a 12x26 rear cogset and see how well that works for you. If you feel it's a bit steep for the large/steep climbs then switch to a compact front.

Hope this helps a little...


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't worry too much about equipment until you get out here. The Portland area offers just about any type of terrain you would wish to ride from pancake flat to mountain passes. You will become a stronger rider by virtue of more varied topography than Florida. The biggest challenge is adapting to the rain and cold. Get some good foul weather clothing and, and others have suggested, a good alloy CX frame or fixie will serve you very well and avoid unnecessary wear and tear on your Look.

There are plenty of groups and organized rides all over town. Like Wookiebiker, I belong to Portland Velo and they have a great team and club program that is very welcoming and wonderfully devoid of preening egos. Come to Longbottom Coffee in Hillsboro on a Saturday morning once you get settled and I think you will enjoy yourself.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx guys for the help, I will try the 12-26 as you suggested and if need more I will go with the compact.

So I sold off my reynolds carbon DV46 and going to get a pair of mavic or DT aluminum wheels.

Now just need to lockdown my commuter/rain bike

The rain bike seems somewhat like a luxury/necessity and I will definitely need a commuter so I am having a hard time trying to find what bike will fit the bill for both sides, since I like to ride competitively my rain bike needs to be decent

It seems a decent looking bike may not be ideal to lockup around town so I am up in the air on this


----------

